# Ad Astra



## JVL (May 3, 2012)

An homage to the master´s ... Stavanger Brass Band 30th anniversary concert...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never heard of them. Thanks for the heads-up! It's like Bruckner without strings.


----------



## JVL (May 3, 2012)

A very famous brass band from Norway ... Bruckner ... yes maybe  thanks


----------



## JVL (May 3, 2012)

Another


----------



## JVL (May 3, 2012)

... yet another snack ... a little flugelhorn solo played by my friend Espen Westbye & Stavanger Brass Band...


----------

